# How to make pilchard rings



## ez2cdave

To All,

When I was growing up in South Florida, I used Pilchard Rings ( aka - "Ribbon Rigs" ) to catch baitfish ( Pilchards / Menhaden ) from the fishing piers . Recently, I discovered that they have been declared to be a "gill net", theoretically "illegal", and not available in stores anymore. I always used to make my own, as a kid.

So, for purely "historical value" . . .

"HOW TO MAKE PILCHARD RINGS"

MATERIALS :

6 ft. of #7 Dark-Colored, Solid Leader Wire

1 Barrel Swivel

1 Snap Swivel ( to allow weight changes )

Cardboard Toilet Paper or Paper Towel Tube

3 ft. of Bright Red Ribbon ( 3/8" - 1/2" wide )

Pyramid, Bank, or Dipsey/ Bass Sinker ( 3/4oz - 1 1/2oz +/- )

CONSTRUCTION :

(1) Start with a six-foot length of No. 7 dark leader wire.

(2) Bend it in half and slide on a barrel swivel.

(3) Tie a LOOSE, TWO-TURN, overhand knot in the wire near the bend to "capture" the swivel

(4) Form a loop, using a the toilet paper or paper towel tube as a "mandrel" ( you may need to vary the loop size depending on baitfish sizes in your area) and make a SINGLE-TURN Overhand Knot,

(5) ALTERNATE the direction of the Overhand Knots each time to help the rig hang straighter

(6) Repeat until you have a series of loops, leaving a couple of inches of wire free at the bottom

(7) Slip on the Snap Swivel and connect the loose ends of the wire, using a SHORT Haywire Twist

(8) Hold the rig at each end and pull on it to stretch the loops out into an oval shape

(9) Attach the bright red ribbon at one end by knotting it to the Swivel loop

(10) Pass the ribbon through rings one-third and two-thirds of the way up the rig

(11) Attach the ribbon to the other Swivel, leaving some slack in the ribbon when fully extended

(12) Attach the Sinker to the Snap Swivel and the rig is complete

HOW TO USE:

Tie the rig to a light spinning rod and lower or cast it into a baitfish school and let it sink. You will feel baitfish hitting the rig. Keep the line tight and wait for the rod to bend. When it does, wait a few seconds and reel up. Remove baitfish and repeat, as desired !

Dave F


----------



## ez2cdave

Link to a pic of a finished set of PILCHARD RINGS.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/album.php?albumid=704&pictureid=2871

Dave


----------



## smithbama1221

Thanks for the info...pretty sad when a pilchard ring is a "gill net" and outlawed and there are ships from all over the world literally raping our seas as we speak. Typical of our lawmakers....make a law that doesn't do any more than protect the microscopic amount of bait that pier fisherman take with the rings and yet allow a purse seine boat to catch metric tons of the same fish offshore to grind up into who knows what. Truly a sad commentary..but don't get me started.


----------



## ez2cdave

I feel it is a good idea to keep the "how to" information alive and openly available, where people can see it and refer to it, as they wish. 

Naturally, it is only for "historical" purposes and I do not endorse making or using them ( disclaimer ) . . . ;-)

Dave


----------



## ez2cdave

*Pilchard / Scaled Sardine*

The Pilchard or Scaled Sardine . . .

http://www.photolib.noaa.gov/bigs/fish4270.jpg

Dave F.


----------



## ez2cdave

Wow . . . I didn't realize so much time had passed for this thread !

I hope that folks have found this information interesting and helpful ?


----------



## ez2cdave

Just re-visiting a fond memory of my youth...

Dave


----------



## ez2cdave

Store this info away in your "ARCHIVES" . . . Otherwise, the technique will be "lost to the ages" !


----------



## Vinnx

wow, never seen this contraption before? does it work well for all baits or just some? Not gonna make it.. seems like too much work when I can pick up a Sibiki ^^


----------



## plotalot

Vinnx said:


> wow, never seen this contraption before? does it work well for all baits or just some? Not gonna make it.. seems like too much work when I can pick up a Sibiki ^^


The tackle shops in Florida simply don't sell them, since by letter of the law they are classified as gill nets there. I know that isn't the spirit or intent of the law and many folks use them there without issue. However if you run across one of those FWC officers that toes the line (Florida seems to have quite a few of them), you will get fined.

We still use them in Alabama, but ours are made with a strip of monofilament netting a few meshes wide by 2 to 3 foot long. We catch scaled sardines aka pilchards, aka whitebait; but we call them LYs which is ******* for alewife (which they aren't). Bait ribbons as we call them generally out perform sabikis and allow us to target LYs exclusively. Many of us use two or three different mesh sizes to target a specific sized bait. They are easy to change out and store away for future use and can last for several seasons.


----------



## ez2cdave

plotalot said:


> The tackle shops in Florida simply don't sell them, since by letter of the law they are classified as gill nets there. I know that isn't the spirit or intent of the law and many folks use them there without issue. However if you run across one of those FWC officers that toes the line (Florida seems to have quite a few of them), you will get fined.
> 
> We still use them in Alabama, but ours are made with a strip of monofilament netting a few meshes wide by 2 to 3 foot long. We catch scaled sardines aka pilchards, aka whitebait; but we call them LYs which is ******* for alewife (which they aren't). Bait ribbons as we call them generally out perform sabikis and allow us to target LYs exclusively. Many of us use two or three different mesh sizes to target a specific sized bait. They are easy to change out and store away for future use and can last for several seasons.



Interesting . . . Can you post some pics of that setup ?

Thanks !


----------



## Charlie2

I agree that using a 'Ribbon' is taking a gill net a little far, but it's the Law(in Florida). To paraphrase an old show: If you can't do the time; then don't do the crime'.

A piece of monofilament webbing is definitely a 'gill' net and is illegal here in Florida. 

Use a Sabiki or cast net.JMHO C2


----------



## ez2cdave




----------



## ez2cdave

I hope everyone will Bookmark this thread and save it for your "archives" !


----------



## solid7

Charlie2 said:


> I agree that using a 'Ribbon' is taking a gill net a little far, but it's the Law(in Florida). To paraphrase an old show: If you can't do the time; then don't do the crime'.
> 
> A piece of monofilament webbing is definitely a 'gill' net and is illegal here in Florida.
> 
> Use a Sabiki or cast net.JMHO C2


The sick part is, it's a lot more humane to catch pilchards and threadfin with a ribbon than a castnet. We've all had those days where you can net about 300-400 in a single cast with a 6' net, and most of them end up dying before you even get a chance to try to unstick them from the net. Furthermore, most people won't.

I'd rather let a guy use a ribbon. You're a good dude, Charlie, but I'd rather take my chances with a ribbon. Most wildlife officers wouldn't even know what these things are, or that they're classified as a 'gill net'.


----------



## ez2cdave

solid7 said:


> The sick part is, it's a lot more humane to catch pilchards and threadfin with a ribbon than a castnet. We've all had those days where you can net about 300-400 in a single cast with a 6' net, and most of them end up dying before you even get a chance to try to unstick them from the net. Furthermore, most people won't.
> 
> I'd rather let a guy use a ribbon. You're a good dude, Charlie, but I'd rather take my chances with a ribbon. Most wildlife officers wouldn't even know what these things are, or that they're classified as a 'gill net'.


I am very glad that I posted up how to make your own Pilchard Rings. I hope everyone found this interesting !


----------



## FlaGator

ez2cdave said:


> To All,
> 
> When I was growing up in South Florida, I used Pilchard Rings ( aka - "Ribbon Rigs" ) to catch baitfish ( Pilchards / Menhaden ) from the fishing piers . Recently, I discovered that they have been declared to be a "gill net", theoretically "illegal", and not available in stores anymore. I always used to make my own, as a kid.
> 
> So, for purely "historical value" . . .
> 
> "HOW TO MAKE PILCHARD RINGS"
> 
> MATERIALS :
> 
> 6 ft. of #7 Dark-Colored, Solid Leader Wire
> 
> 1 Barrel Swivel
> 
> 1 Snap Swivel ( to allow weight changes )
> 
> Cardboard Toilet Paper or Paper Towel Tube
> 
> 3 ft. of Bright Red Ribbon ( 3/8" - 1/2" wide )
> 
> Pyramid, Bank, or Dipsey/ Bass Sinker ( 3/4oz - 1 1/2oz +/- )
> 
> CONSTRUCTION :
> 
> (1) Start with a six-foot length of No. 7 dark leader wire.
> 
> (2) Bend it in half and slide on a barrel swivel.
> 
> (3) Tie a LOOSE, TWO-TURN, overhand knot in the wire near the bend to "capture" the swivel
> 
> (4) Form a loop, using a the toilet paper or paper towel tube as a "mandrel" ( you may need to vary the loop size depending on baitfish sizes in your area) and make a SINGLE-TURN Overhand Knot,
> 
> (5) ALTERNATE the direction of the Overhand Knots each time to help the rig hang straighter
> 
> (6) Repeat until you have a series of loops, leaving a couple of inches of wire free at the bottom
> 
> (7) Slip on the Snap Swivel and connect the loose ends of the wire, using a SHORT Haywire Twist
> 
> (8) Hold the rig at each end and pull on it to stretch the loops out into an oval shape
> 
> (9) Attach the bright red ribbon at one end by knotting it to the Swivel loop
> 
> (10) Pass the ribbon through rings one-third and two-thirds of the way up the rig
> 
> (11) Attach the ribbon to the other Swivel, leaving some slack in the ribbon when fully extended
> 
> (12) Attach the Sinker to the Snap Swivel and the rig is complete
> 
> HOW TO USE:
> 
> Tie the rig to a light spinning rod and lower or cast it into a baitfish school and let it sink. You will feel baitfish hitting the rig. Keep the line tight and wait for the rod to bend. When it does, wait a few seconds and reel up. Remove baitfish and repeat, as desired !
> 
> Dave F,
> This is the first I've heard they are now considered "Gill Nets". What's next saltwater fishing license for resident's... Yuk Yuk! When we allowed our Florida politicians to institute a saltwater fishing license (for Florida residents) we officially began walking down the road to hell. I've been making and using them since I was a kid in the 60's. An I'll never stop... Happy fishin'... If they'll let you...


----------

